# Woman duped by baby fetish guy



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm 

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/weird/Woman-Duped-by-Dirty-Diaper-Faker-52875327.html


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

and her kept her doing for three monthS!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

there are some wierd f**cks in this world


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's just a tad bizarre.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

a tad? just a tad? roxy, thats more then a "tad" lol

JT? you must go looking for these sorts of articles, i read the news everyday and almost never come across strange stuff like this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> a tad? just a tad? roxy, thats more then a "tad" lol
> 
> JT? you must go looking for these sorts of articles, i read the news everyday and almost never come across strange stuff like this.


Nope, not really. I get a few news emails around lunchtime, and I have plenty of freaky friends who send me weird stories.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

First a women who wants to marry a amusement park and now this, with people out there like this it makes us halloween obsessed haunters seem pretty normal


----------

